# strange delivery



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Earlier today a relative of mine found a fed ex package on their front porch, it was addressed to them so she opens it only to find a black case with a h&k ump inside. Despite me thinking it would go well in my cabinet I told her to report it to the police. Upon further inspection it had her address but not her name on it. Has anyone had this happen before, and how would you handle this?


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

If it is actually a select fire UMP someone is in a world of trouble.

Did it come from and individual or a business, from inside the state or out?


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I know what I would do...


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

It came from a company that does gun mods in the states. I told her not to touch it close the case and call the police.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Why doesn't she just call the company that shipped to her accidentally? 

They'll pay for it to be returned to them and will get it to the rightful owner that sent it to them for the work to be done.

No need to get the police involved in what's most likely a shipping error.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Googled the sender name and the only thing matching was a facebook page, being i dont have an account i couldn't access their contact info. So i told her to just call the police to get it off her hands.


----------



## hct (Aug 29, 2008)

Just have her call fedex. They will come get it and either return to the shipper or address correct it to the right place. I agree on not involving the police.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a MAJOR felony to ship a firearm to anyone but a FFL. Call the Law.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Seems like FEDEX would not want to accept it back from you knowing it was a firearm because you are not an FFL. And by you doing so, I bet there might be legal ramifications for you.

I hate it for the rightful owner, but law enforcement needs to get in this.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

PensacolaEd said:


> It's a MAJOR felony to ship a firearm to anyone but a FFL. Call the Law.


Yes if you're selling the firearm. You can send guns you already own in for repairs, recalls, and mods all day long and they can send them right back to you.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Should call FEDEX or if there was an invoice inside of it, then call them?

Don't need to throw anymore gas on the fire?

Hoped you got it worked out ok without getting Johnny Law in the picture? :whistling:

GOOD LUCK


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Trophy05 said:


> Yes if you're selling the firearm. You can send guns you already own in for repairs, recalls, and mods all day long and they can send them right back to you.


Yep. I have to send a pistol to the factory. They'll send me the box to Fedex it to them and when it's fixed they'll send it back to me. Probably all this was.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Could be as simple as two inversed numbers on the street address.
We get the neighbors mail all the time due to that.
Run the name thru the property appraisers website or pull up her property on their map and look at who owns nearby for the name.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

OP said H&K UMP. The UMP is the successor to the MP5 a sub machine gun. If it is fact a sub machine gun (select fire, full auto) there is a whole different set of rules you have to adhere to.

I am not an expert but from what I know, If she did anything other than call LEO and turn it over to them she would have committed a felony. Technically turning it into LEO may have been a felony as well but it is better and easier to explain to a judge than just giving it to someone else that she has no way of knowing if they are authorized to possess it. Transfer of a Class III device is strictly controlled. Not that I agree with the law just stating the way it is.

The shipper and the intended receiver if everything is in fact on the up and up should both be more than grateful that she turned it in to LEO. 

Going with the assumption that it is Class III there are two scenarios.

Scenario 1: Completely legitimate shipment that just had an incorrect address. Both the Recipient and the shipper ARE LOOKING FOR THE BOX AND WILL EVENTUALLY FIND IT. If she did not turn it in she will get a visit by local LEO and it will not go well for her.

Scenario 2: Something shady going on. Both the Recipient and the shipper ARE LOOKING FOR THE BOX AND WILL EVENTUALLY FIND IT. Shipper or intended recipient will show up at her door and it will probably not go well for her.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Update, srcso just called her back to inform her that it was stolen. Weird stuff huh?


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Hound_dog said:


> Update, srcso just called her back to inform her that it was stolen. Weird stuff huh?


Somebody mailed a hot gun to the wrong buyer, this rabbit hole is gonna go pretty deep by the time cops are done. How savvy was the sender? Did they use a drop or walk-in with cams, is ATF brought in on this crap? Cops will put energy on this, ain't no first time sender shipping that kind of piece, keep us informed if ya hear anything please.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

ATF is absolutely gonna be involved, in fact they will take it over. If I was in this situation... Honestly, I would be looking for another receiver to go with my newly acquired complete parts kit.... The register as a NFA gun.... Then melt the hot receiver.... But that all went out the window when you put it on a open forum... But I can check if its stolen, so I would know before I stripped it if somebody was gonna be looking for it....


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Glad we didn't just send it back now, huh? Put it back in the hands of some thugs in an effort to keep the fuzz out?

Good for your relative for doing the right thing.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> ATF is absolutely gonna be involved, in fact they will take it over. If I was in this situation... Honestly, I would be looking for another receiver to go with my newly acquired complete parts kit.... The register as a NFA gun.... Then melt the hot receiver.... But that all went out the window when you put it on a open forum... But I can check if its stolen, so I would know before I stripped it if somebody was gonna be looking for it....


Mullet, you crack me up with a lot of your posts, but brother, those thoughts you keep to yourself!! Big brother is everywhere man, don't get yourself on the radar if ya can help it. Just looking out man, your world-your life.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

jmsiv said:


> Glad we didn't just send it back now, huh? Put it back in the hands of some thugs in an effort to keep the fuzz out?
> 
> Good for your relative for doing the right thing.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Clayjunky said:


> Mullet, you crack me up with a lot of your posts, but brother, those thoughts you keep to yourself!! Big brother is everywhere man, don't get yourself on the radar if ya can help it. Just looking out man, your world-your life.


My conscience wouldn't let me do that but man I'd love to have one... They are so fun to shoot, espically when you don't buy the ammo:thumbsup:


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Was she supposed to be out of town? I have heard about criminals doing things like that. Having an item shipped to an address when they know the resident is going to be out of town. Box gets dropped at the door and they watch the tracking information and go by and pick it up.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

can i have my weapon please? i put the wrong address on it...honest mistake


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> can i have my weapon please? i put the wrong address on it...honest mistake


Lol.....nice


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah thought something was up had a friend of mines coworker recive two laptops went to send them back but instead called the company that sent them they were stolen and the address she would have sent them to was in on the scam happens more than we realize


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

If she had a stolen gun mailed to her house...have you considered making sure she has a gun of her own to protect herself with? 

She is now involved in a less than savory situation, and should be ready for the bad guys if they come looking for their gun.

Maybe this is just part of Fast and Furious II...the one where Paul Walker teams up with Eric Holder...


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

man why cant i ever get a package like that. when i get someone elses mail its always some stupid magazine or a damn bill. never a machine gun. if i do yall wont ever know though.


----------



## JesseB (Feb 19, 2012)

Pics or it didnt happen! :shifty:


----------



## BassMaster (Oct 5, 2007)

Heard this go out over the scanner. They did get the ATF involved based on what I heard go over the radio. You did the right thing calling LEO, no need to go to prison.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> ATF is absolutely gonna be involved, in fact they will take it over. If I was in this situation... Honestly, I would be looking for another receiver to go with my newly acquired complete parts kit.... The register as a NFA gun.... Then melt the hot receiver.... But that all went out the window when you put it on a open forum... But I can check if its stolen, so I would know before I stripped it if somebody was gonna be looking for it....


Aren't you LEO? Is this seriously what you meant to post? Let me make sure i have it right... Blah blah blah...comit felony...blah blah blah. Is that about right? :whistling:


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Who sends something like that anyway but signature confirmation? No company would send a package that could end up being a felony if the wrong person gets it without signature confirmation.

I agree with others, I would recommend your friend that got the gun live with someone else for a month or until something is figured out. Something fishy went on there.

Any business that works on Guns like that triple check they dot the i's and cross the T's. You don't just send a possible full auto gun to the wrong person, stuff like that rarely happens outside of movies.


----------

